# Sex-starved Youtube



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey everyone,

Found this at random while browsing Youtube. I think there's a lot of truth here and, despite being a bit "boring" in tone, I think it could help a lot of people.

Sorry, I forgot to post the frickin' Link. 

No, @Young at Heart, It's not the TED Talk, but now that mention it, I might check that out. And actually, @badsanta, it kinda was random. I was watching videos and found something by "School of Life" and after watching that video, I started clicking on others, one of which was the sex-starved marriage.

Check this one out, though. I hope it can help someone!


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

I am going to assume this is the TED talk by MW Davis you are referring to?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

JukeboxHero said:


> *Found this at random* while browsing Youtube.


 @JukeboxHero NOTHING is "random" when it comes to google suggesting what you might like to watch.


----------

